# Is this typical?



## Ronin74 (Apr 4, 2009)

I did FMA for close to a decade, and have to say that the benefits have been more than great. Beyond the scope of learning an art, the concepts have really helped to improve my skills in other martial arts. That said, I unfortunately had to step away, because the way the school was being run seemed less than reputable.

Now while I know that no two schools are alike, I've been wondering if this was something rampant in the FMA community. I've seen classes cancelled without any given reason; workshops/seminars either postponed until more money was paid, or cancelled without any explanation or reimbursement; training sessions relocated (sometimes at the last minute); and instructors constantly arriving late.

Is this typical? I've never had this experience when doing other martial arts.


----------



## Blindside (Apr 4, 2009)

It sounds like bad business/instruction practice in general, why would you think it "rampant" in FMA?


----------



## MJS (Apr 4, 2009)

Ronin74 said:


> I did FMA for close to a decade, and have to say that the benefits have been more than great. Beyond the scope of learning an art, the concepts have really helped to improve my skills in other martial arts. That said, I unfortunately had to step away, because the way the school was being run seemed less than reputable.
> 
> Now while I know that no two schools are alike, I've been wondering if this was something rampant in the FMA community. I've seen classes cancelled without any given reason; workshops/seminars either postponed until more money was paid, or cancelled without any explanation or reimbursement; training sessions relocated (sometimes at the last minute); and instructors constantly arriving late.
> 
> Is this typical? I've never had this experience when doing other martial arts.


 
I would say that its limited to the school(s) in question, and not something that happens in every FMA school.  I for onw, would be upset if I went to the school and found the doors locked.  Now, we can certainly make exception for emergencies, BUT, if its happening constantly...thats an issue.


----------



## Hawke (Apr 4, 2009)

This is the first time I heard about an FMA school that practices poor business.  I have seen this in small group teachings where people would meet at a park, but not from solid schools.

Have you checkout out other FMA schools nearby?


----------



## Ronin74 (Apr 4, 2009)

Blindside said:


> It sounds like bad business/instruction practice in general, why would you think it "rampant" in FMA?


It definitely is bad practice. I'm sure it's not exclusive to FMA, but I've never had that experience with any other places or styles I've trained in.



MJS said:


> I would say that its limited to the school(s) in question, and not something that happens in every FMA school. I for onw, would be upset if I went to the school and found the doors locked. Now, we can certainly make exception for emergencies, BUT, if its happening constantly...thats an issue.


Definitely emergencies are exceptions. I recall my Kenpo classes being on hiatus when my teacher's father passed away, but even then, there were student instructors who filled in. However the case with my FMA training was of the latter, where classes were cancelled without any forewarning (unless you count the sign on the door posted on the day of the class). The very last time for me came when I found out that the training was no longer being conducted, and a few of us were left there without any answers.



Hawke said:


> This is the first time I heard about an FMA school that practices poor business. I have seen this in small group teachings where people would meet at a park, but not from solid schools.
> 
> Have you checkout out other FMA schools nearby?


That's an interesting point. I have experienced it more with "park training" than at an established school, but it's happened in both. I have tried looking into other schools, but almost all of them are conducted in the parks. The few that are done in schools around here are complimentary classes to the main style taught at that school, and don't seem to go to in-depth.

I do want to clarify that this isn't a thread on the style. As far as I'm concerned, the FMA training I received- especially the concepts regarding angling, and handling weapons in general- is more or less the cornerstone of my training. It's just the poor practices utilized that are disappointing, and unfortunately, I've seen this with a lot of FMA groups.


----------



## chrispillertkd (Apr 4, 2009)

Sorry to hear you've had some trouble at your school. I have been very fortunate not to have had an experience like you've mentioned and can honestly say that good instructors are worth their weight in gold. 

I don't know where you are located but if it's in the Maryland area I highly suggest you check out class with Mr. Carlos Patalinghug. He's a 7th degree in Doce Pares and is phenomenal. If you're not in MD he might still be able to suggest a reputable instructor in your area. Contact informaiton for him can be found at www.kickconnection.com

Pax,

Chris


----------



## Ronin74 (Apr 4, 2009)

chrispillertkd said:


> Sorry to hear you've had some trouble at your school. I have been very fortunate not to have had an experience like you've mentioned and can honestly say that good instructors are worth their weight in gold.
> 
> I don't know where you are located but if it's in the Maryland area I highly suggest you check out class with Mr. Carlos Patalinghug. He's a 7th degree in Doce Pares and is phenomenal. If you're not in MD he might still be able to suggest a reputable instructor in your area. Contact informaiton for him can be found at www.kickconnection.com
> 
> ...


Thanks Chris. I live out here in California, so MD is definitely out of the way. There are quite a few FMA schools and groups out here, but I have to be honest and say that I'm a little weary of joining any of them. I have been thinking of getting back into FMA, but at best, I just might try to reconnect with any old training partners (if I can find any of them.)

Like I said, what I was lucky to learn, I'm planning on applying to whatever I end up training in- right now I'm trying out an MMA school. If I do decide to do FMA again, I'm thinking of either Sayoc Kali or Cabales Serrada.


----------



## Thems Fighting Words (Apr 4, 2009)

Hook up with a FMA school that is part of a larger organized body and this sort of thing shouldn't happen. I believe the reason you haven't seen these practices in other schools is because those were affiliated with large organizations (for example, it wouldn't happen in TKD schools affiliated with the WTF).


----------



## Dragonarnisador (Apr 5, 2009)

Thems Fighting Words said:


> Hook up with a FMA school that is part of a larger organized body and this sort of thing shouldn't happen. I believe the reason you haven't seen these practices in other schools is because those were affiliated with large organizations (for example, it wouldn't happen in TKD schools affiliated with the WTF).



Ah so this is where your hiding TFW.... sorry for off topic post...:angel:


----------



## MJS (Apr 5, 2009)

Ronin74 said:


> Definitely emergencies are exceptions. I recall my Kenpo classes being on hiatus when my teacher's father passed away, but even then, there were student instructors who filled in. However the case with my FMA training was of the latter, where classes were cancelled without any forewarning (unless you count the sign on the door posted on the day of the class). The very last time for me came when I found out that the training was no longer being conducted, and a few of us were left there without any answers.


 
All that being said, I'd find a new school.


----------

